# Server 2008 R2 can't ping across subnets



## kenglong (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an issue with a Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard box. I have a multi-subnet private network that works just fine. I can ping from anywhere to anywhere *except* to/from the Windows Server. 

From the server, I can ping anything on the local subnet but nothing on the other subnets. From the local subnet, I can ping the server but pings to the server time out from any of the other subnets. Again, the issue is only with this one server.

The TCP/IP settings on the server are correct for the subnet it's on. IP address, mask, and default gateway are all correct. I've been over the firewall settings with a fine-tooth comb. The rules for ICMP are all enabled and configured to allow ICMP from/to anywhere.

Just as a sanity check, I setup another instance of Server 2008 R2 on my troubleshooting laptop with VMWare. The new server can ping anything anywhere. 

I'm stumped. I need suggestions for things to check on the server in question. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## kenglong (Aug 27, 2007)

I was sure this was an issue with the server given the symptoms. I was wrong. It turned out to be an issue with misconfigured NAT on the Cisco router. Packets from the server were being sent off into no-man's land.

Doh!


----------



## chrisheng (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I suggest you use a software called "WireShark" to figure out what have happened between the communication.Then make sure it wasn't the OS contributing to the error.


----------

